# French/patio doors



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I live in Abruzzo and I am looking for a somewhere that I can buy French/patio doors other than Leroy Merlin? Can anybody suggest anything please?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you looking for something standard? Or do you need custom sizes? The places that make windows also make doors usually.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

valerie said:


> I live in Abruzzo and I am looking for a somewhere that I can buy French/patio doors other than Leroy Merlin? Can anybody suggest anything please?


yes i can recomend some one ive sent you a pm


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

just a quick word of advice I had French doors with wooden shutters made and after 6 years they are all warped with the sun so I would recommend not to get wood.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sheilamarsco said:


> just a quick word of advice I had French doors with wooden shutters made and after 6 years they are all warped with the sun so I would recommend not to get wood.


thats verry anti wood , if the doors were badly made with useasened wood yes tghey would warp 

there are wooden doors still in use in italy that are a hundred years old show me a plastic 

door that has lasted that long , or even metal Windows modern style , if the hinges or catches fail you cant fit replacement as the firm that made them has gone out of buissines , hinges for wooden Windows can be found any were 

yust look about italy you might find some doors older than a hudred years


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Not just unseasoned but badly made. A well made wooden product moves. Drier in the summer. Wetter in the winter. Even a basic wood worker would know that.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there is a great diference , in warp and swell , all wood continese to move with the season 
oh and i have been working wood making doors and Windows for 50 years so i might just have a rough idea about wood


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

well I wish I had known that when I paid all that money for what I thought would be authentic looking shutters. the local man who made them has been in business for years and was recommended by the builders (also local Italians) perhaps they just saw a silly old foreign woman who wouldn't know any difference. re my advice I just thought i'd let the previous poster be aware of the possible dangers.


----------

